# EUROPE Daily Photo



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

In this thread I will post my photos from different places in Europe - it will be mostly urban, but also rural places. Similarly as I do here: http://www.europedailyphoto.com/ Hope it will be interesting for you.

We start today with...
*
1. Place De La Concorde in Paris. *


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I'll be there next weekend. Hope it doesn't rain too much...

I will follow this thread. So surprise us!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I will also follow this thread Vecais Sakarnis  it would be great...


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*2. From Paris we travel to Rome* - fountain on Piazza de Republica circle. One of the main streets Via Nationale is going forwards.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*3. Nyköping.* Nyköping is rather small (pop. 27 000) but charming, calm town in Sweden, some 100 km south from Stockholm. It is probably known for transit travelers even more than to Swedes, as Skavsta low-cost carriers airport is located close to the town.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice pictures! How many countries have you visited, Vecais?


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

dj4life said:


> Very nice pictures! How many countries have you visited, Vecais?


To keep this thread intriguing I won't tell now - you will see. Actually, not too many and countries/cities will start to repeat after some time, of course. But anyway - the places itself will be different and I hope, interesting.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rome photo its really stunning btw :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> To keep this thread intriguing I won't tell now - you will see. Actually, not too many and countries/cities will start to repeat after some time, of course. But anyway - the places itself will be different and I hope, interesting.


Ok, i shall follow this thread anyway, since your pictures usually are very good in many terms.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*4. Brussels.* Old (2005) picture from Brussels - I was there only for few hours, when returning back from Dour music festival (it was my first foreign trip, btw). The city left impression as beautiful, somewhat mysterious place with many interesting spots to discover. It's in my memory like a dream almost - not sure I was really there or not. This picture proves I was  Would like to return there for a proper visit some day.


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

picture from auvergne in france in august , credit from http://contrairement.blogspot.com/


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

^^ David, this is my personal thread of my own pictures only (btw, it is the principle of this whole subsection of SSC), so please delete your posted pic.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*5. Tērvete* is fairy-tale place in southern Latvia. It's a nature park, consisted of forest, hills, rivers, castle-mound and human made sculptures, inspired by Latvian children literature writer's Brigadere stories. It's really amazing place, where the calmness of nature can silence ego-mind and open absolutely different perception of the world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful landscape photo


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks, Christos!

*6. Warsaw.* Charming, hilly street leading up to central core of Warsaw's Old Town. Warsaw should be one of the most beautiful cities but WW2 completely destroyed it. Warsawians managed to succesfully reconstruct a part of Old Town though.


----------



## HD READY (Nov 2, 2010)

david chanrion said:


> picture from auvergne in france in august , credit from http://contrairement.blogspot.com/


Beautiful landscape!!!


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> ^^ David, this is my personal thread of my own pictures only (btw, it is the principle of this whole subsection of SSC), so please delete your posted pic.


I guess since Urban Showcase principle is "a user can post only photos he took", everybody can enter this thread and post the picture he made himself... You may see how different users post their pics in the thread next to this one. In other case you were about to name your thread "EUROPE Daily Photo by *YOUR LOGIN HERE*"
Aren't I right?
Nice pics, by the way


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

alekssa1 said:


> I guess since Urban Showcase principle is "a user can post only photos he took", everybody can enter this thread and post the picture he made himself... You may see how different users post their pics in the thread next to this one. In other case you were about to name your thread "EUROPE Daily Photo by *YOUR LOGIN HERE*"
> Aren't I right?
> Nice pics, by the way


Come on, this is my created thread and I define rules here. I don't have to obligatory name it ".... by Vecais Sakarnis". 
If someone wants to create an open thread with similar idea - daily pics from Europe - he can do that any time but why to intrude in others people threads? I don't act like that.
In overall, open threads is a good idea, but when thread author wants to show only his personal pics to keep it in one style then it should be respected, imo.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*7. Prague. * Prague's aerial views is showing probably the closest cityscape to perfectionism as I've seen. Just look at these rooftops going uphill, mixed with historical spires and the complete, harmonious composition they make. I don't know city which could surpass this.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> *7. Prague. * Prague's aerial views is showing probably the closest cityscape to perfectionism as I've seen. Just look at these rooftops going uphill, mixed with historical spires and the complete, harmonious composition they make. I don't know city which could surpass this.


 Saint Petersburg perhaps? Maybe even Rome or Vienna?

Great pics btw. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo after long time Vecais Sakarnis :cheers:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*8. Madrid.* If Prague is outstanding from aerial perspective, then Madrid is the absolute champion in Europe in terms of cityscape. Amazing architecture in 10-15 floors high buildings, which are built in sides of grand avenues - no other European city can offer such wonderful cityscape experience and that's the main reason why I love Madrid so much (there are others too, like incredible nightlife, weather, beautiful parks and other districts) - it's between my TOP3 cities in Europe.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*9. Stockholm. *View to Gamla Stan (Old Town) from one of the ferries leaving for beautiful islands. Stockholm is amazing in many aspects but one of it's main trumps is the perfect waterfronts. Swedish capital is still my favorite city, although competing harshly with Madrid and Barcelona.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

That's a rather impressive view of Stockholm.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*10. Pärnu. *Estonia's main seaside resort is a beautiful town with unexpectedly much to offer for it's size (~45 000) both in historical and modern architecture. In general, it's a city of villas (as all seaside towns are), but it has also great historical core, as you see in this picture of town's main shopping street.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*11. Kaunas*. I visited Lithuania's second largest city Kaunas in last Saturday/Sunday. Even despite of a knee injury which I got after friendly Lithuanians invited us to play football with them, the city is very positive in my memory. 

Here you see the main street of Naujamiestis (New Town) - Laisves (Freedom) avenue which got lively character and a 1,5 km long drop of some "metropolitan" feeling (although buildings should be higher for that).


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful photos...:cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


>


Amazing photo :applause: :cheers:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*12. Charleroi*. This city (population 200 000) in Southern Belgium is probably known for any budget traveler, because town's airport is one of the best connected Ryanair bases. To me, Charleroi still seems like a bit mysterious place, but that's because it's related with my first foreign traveling experience. Despite of large heavy industry presence in the city, it's one of the poorest places in Western Europe, and actually you can see it in the town - many buildings not well kept, general feel quite neglected. But it still has unique charm.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Nice pictures!

Yes Charlerloi is pretty much seen as a national disgrace in Belgium. All the heavy industry in Charlerloi is death btw, it's just empty shells now, reminders of a better time... Once it was one of the richest industrial cities in Europe.


----------



## jlaw (Jul 4, 2009)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> ^^ David, this is my personal thread of my own pictures only (btw, it is the principle of this whole subsection of SSC), so please delete your posted pic.


TRUE. Plus that pic posted by him could be anywhere in the world!!!:bash:


----------



## jlaw (Jul 4, 2009)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> *7. Prague. * Prague's aerial views is showing probably the closest cityscape to perfectionism as I've seen. Just look at these rooftops going uphill, mixed with historical spires and the complete, harmonious composition they make. I don't know city which could surpass this.


Wait till you see *Florence, Italy.*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^True, te domes in Florence are epic from the hills... But maybe Vecais has allready been there. He travels a lot...


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

^^ No, haven't been to Florence yet. Probably it could surpass Prague. 

*13. Berlin, Sony center.* Last week me and my girlfriend visited Berlin for 3 days. I have to admit, after every such trip I feel less and less patriotic about my own city. It's just too painful to realize the huge gap in terms of developed and well-cared living environment between such a city as Berlin and Riga. Berlin is the most modern capital of Europe, and Sony center in Potsdamer Platz is, I think, the most modern large square in the continent. I made this picture out of 3 pictures panorama, that's the reason why you see 3 different colours in roof, because they were changing after every few seconds.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Decided to revive this thread. Hope you will enjoy and participate in commenting!

*14. Mellieha bay in Malta. *Mellieha bay beach in Malta is the most perfect beach one could imagine. Sea is very salty there, so you can swim almost like a stone and you'll still be floating above the water. The water itself is crystal clear so you can see the sea bed easily, and the water is colored in my favorite, almost turquoise color. Besides, the sea bed is sandy here - not like some other beaches in the same Malta where they are full of sharp stones. Too bad we had only about an hour time to spend in this paradise beach.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*15. Galeries Royales Saint-Hubert* in Brussels. Charming shopping arcade in Brussels Old Town, before last Christmas, December 2013.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*16. Kuldīga* is the best preserved and probably most beautiful medieval town in Latvia. Whole centre is like this - there are only old, authentic houses. In recent 10 years Kuldīga's streets and cityscape has been brought in almost perfect order, largely thanks to EU funds. But sadly, the town itself is looking more and more like a museum not a functioning place. People on the streets are often drunk or just suspiciously looking - haven't seen such scenery in other Latvia towns. Apparently they are without proper job. Tourism is the only hope for Kuldīga - and it is worth to be seen by much more people.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

pretty nice pictures of your tour in different cities.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Kuldiga looks sweet.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

^^ That's true, it's really a picturesque town.

*17. Strasbourg cathedral* is not only this city's most magnificent building but also one of the most impressive churches I have seen.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

very nice pictures specially the night shots.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

18. Saturday had a nice trip around Sigulda area in Latvia. One of the places we visited was More deer park, where you can meet not only deers but also boars.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool shots all.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*19. Avignon* is a historical, dream-like town in Southern France. It is encircled by medieval wall and it's castle is one of the most impressive I have seen in life (haven't seen many though).


----------

